# I’m new - secondary infertility TTC 1year



## hannahjm81 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everyone. Just thought I would post for a bit of advice on what to do next as I’ve just joined FF to try and seek some support. We’ve been trying for our second for a year, and nothing seems to be apparently wrong. I’m at my wits end on what to do next.  How many of you looked at IVF for your second baby and how long did you wait. I have AMH of 7.7 which is lower side for my age (37, turn 38 in March) and nothing else seems to be wrong. 14 follicles at last scan. At my wits end. X


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi,

I’m sure someone else will be along shortly. We TTC for three years before conceiving my son naturally the month before I was due to begin a first IVF cycle (we think the problem is linked to my severe unexplained immune symptoms).

We TTC for about 10 months before approaching an IVF clinic again. After a bit of faffing around, during which we’ve been trying naturally with immune support, we’re due to begin an IVF cycle at CRGH in January.

My AMH is also 7.7, I had fifteen follicles on last scan, and I turn 39 this month. As I’d conceived naturally before, I assumed CRGH would begin with IUI and move up to IVF. However, our consultant, Dr Saab, has recommended an egg collection cycle with PGS (using ICSI) followed by a FET. He felt he didn’t want us messing around given my age and that my infertility is unexplained, so he’s throwing everything at the problem. So far, I would recommend CRGH - they have very good success rates with women of my age (better than ARGC per embryo transferred) and have really listened to us.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi hannahjm81,

If you're having regular periods & all bloods are normal albeit slightly low AMH (your level by no means bars conception), have you had your tubes checked? I know you've conceived before, but if you had a caesarean, or postpartum infection, retained placenta, any pelvic/gynae surgery etc in the interim or basically if life just decides to **** on you, that's definitely worth checking. (I have tubal infertility myself so that's always high on my radar). Sometimes people try for years then find out they'd no chance all along - I at least knew from the off that I'd need IVF.

If there's nothing obviously wrong & you conceived your first without problems, I wouldn't rush into IVF after just a year. It is a really horrible, expensive & soul destroying process with unknown long term risks & low success rates, so should always be the last resort, not the first.

There are less invasive options which may or may not be suitable depending on your situation. You've had some tests done but have you had an actual consultation with a reproductive specialist? They would be best placed to advise, but me personally I'd give it another 6 months before signing up for anything drastic. It can take a healthy couple this long to conceive & doesn't mean anything is wrong, but you are right to be thinking ahead. 

Good luck!

B x


----------



## hannahjm81 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Ladies thank you for both for your response. I had an appointment with Dr George @ Zita West at 10 months and he said wait til Jan then come back. We've since decided that we will use a clinic nearer us in Kent which has been recomended as for lots of appointments it might be easier. 

NHS have agreed to do a Hycosy, waiting for an appointment, but I also had two chemicals last year one in march one in july. NOthing since. I had a C section, after 4 days of intense contractions, it wasn't an emergency but as I wasn't dilating even after a drip they suggested it would be safest route. No post partum issues. Periods started again slowly at about 8/9 months was BF for a year. 

I am also cautious of the IVF route, I just don't know how much longer I can do, my gut is there's any issue somewhere. I thought maybe uterine scarring or something but even Dr George said unlikely. He thinks I should maybe pay for immunes tests (chicago tests?) but the cost didn't look far off IVF. My daughter is my second pregnancy I had a 11 week pregnancy (not miscarriage long sad story) in 2010.  This infertility is actually horrid. I would never have left it 2 years to try again if I had known this would happen - it took two months for my daughter X


----------



## hannahjm81 (Jul 23, 2018)

Also a question Londonwriter - did you have symtoms of immunes issue? I have not noticed anything different since before my daughter, just a bit older and more tired being a working commuting mum really!! I read somewhere that you avoid illness quite well? Anything else? I don't know where to go next! We have said maybe keep trying til March then approach and decide on a clinic. 

I did also see NHS gynaecologist who said it will happen, everything looks fine (internal scan, lining, follicles etc) and just referred for the hycosy but said because of the chemicals tubes likely are fine (makes sense)

Feeling a bit fobbed off to be honest,I don't think secondary infertility is taken as seriously, or is it just me?!


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

hannahjm81 said:



> Also a question Londonwriter - did you have symtoms of immunes issue?


Unfortunately, I'm very aware I have immune problems, which started around six years ago after a viral infection. Not moaning or anything, but just to illustrate, I've variously been off work with fatigue and brain fog, had dramatic outbreaks of hives on my hands, joint pains all over my body, and attacks of severe Raynaud's phenomenon where my fingers went black for hours at a time. At the moment, I get low-grade fevers and joint pains instead of a runny nose with the common cold and my hands turn purple-blue when I go outside. My white blood cell count is consistently slightly low and, on my last blood test, I had a low-titer ANA...

Let's put it the way, it's not something I wouldn't know I had... !!!

That said, there are others on Fertility Friends who have similar immune results to me and no symptoms at all!



hannahjm81 said:


> Feeling a bit fobbed off to be honest,I don't think secondary infertility is taken as seriously, or is it just me?!


I've found the private clinics somewhat better than our local NHS clinic. The local clinic went through a ticklist of 'stuff that might be wrong', found nothing obvious, and then diagnosed 'unexplained infertility'. Unexplained is a really frustrating diagnosis because it isn't a diagnosis. There's obviously something wrong, but you don't know what it is or what to do about it.

In my case, despite thousands of pounds worth of private tests, we still have no idea what's wrong apart from the obvious stuff (immune imbalance). We don't even know if the immune imbalance *is* stopping me conceiving (not everyone with autoimmune disease is infertile) never mind what might be going wrong. I certainly don't know why after three years of zip, I suddenly conceived my son. We have a couple of working hypotheses, but won't know which might be correct until we've done a couple of IVF cycles.

I suspect the doctors aren't panicking yet because you've only been trying a year (I know it's a long time). Even after three years of trying, there's still a 25% chance (I think) of conceiving the following year without an intervention, so - if you've conceived easily in the last few years - even though it's very frustrating going month after month without conception, your chances remain relatively good. That said, with an AMH of 7.7, I'd definitely get the ball rolling towards more aggressive interventions. You don't want to be a year down the line in exactly the same position except for a rock-bottom AMH


----------



## hannahjm81 (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh my gosh you have been through so much Londonwriter I'm so sorry  keeping everything crossed for your IVF cycles. 

And thank you for the extra info on IVF clinics - I actually looked up your recommended one so I'll chat to hubs over the weekend and we'll make a decision, and you are thinking along same lines as me, I don't want to go another year to then find out something has worsened and I've got v low or diminshed OR. Thank you, I think we'll book up our first appointment XX


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

hannahjm81 said:


> Oh my gosh you have been through so much Londonwriter I'm so sorry  keeping everything crossed for your IVF cycles.
> 
> And thank you for the extra info on IVF clinics - I actually looked up your recommended one so I'll chat to hubs over the weekend and we'll make a decision, and you are thinking along same lines as me, I don't want to go another year to then find out something has worsened and I've got v low or diminshed OR. Thank you, I think we'll book up our first appointment XX


Hi Hannah,

Great to hear you've got a plan of action  Glad I could help!

It's not so bad  I'm lucky enough to have a lovely little boy without going through IVF or having a miscarriage. There are ladies on here with multiple years of primary infertility, countless cycles of IVF behind them, ectopic pregnancies, miscarriages and no longed-for baby. I can't even imagine how brave they must be to carry on going or how that must feel  So it could be a lot, lot worse! 

All the best of luck!

Londonwriter


----------



## lillie16 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello.. 
I'm not 100% sure this is the right place to post, so i apologize in advance. 
I am 36 and this past October had my first baby via IVF. We have 1 more frozen embryo and knew right away that i want to try again as soon as possible. We are hoping to try again in November. I was wondering for those of you experiencing secondary infertility, how did you know when to start trying again? THere is so much to think about - if this second round does not work, do we decide to go thru the whole process again? It's not like I'm getting any younger... at the same time i wonder if / when or how will i know to just count my Blessing with my miracle baby? 

So many thoughts... 

Thank you so much! 

ps- i also posted in the 40's age group.. so for those reading twice i apologize! Learning to navigate this


----------

